# Both of us/you/them



## Sima278

This is one of those expressions in Hungarian that always gives me a headache. The few times I try to use it, I can never find an exact translation.

For instance: "Both of us are going on a trip." Or, "I hope both of you can come for a visit." Or, "We saw both of them walking together."

How would you express these sentences in Hungarian?


----------



## Puppancs

*Mindketten* or *Mind a ketten*. (Mindkettőnk, mindkettőtök, mindkettejük.)
For instance, _*Mindketten* elutazunk_. - _*Mindkettőnk* elutazik_. Or, _Remélem, *mindkettőtök* el tud jönni meglátogatni_. - _Remélem, *mind a ketten* el tudtok jönni meglátogatni_.


----------



## Zsanna

Puppancs gave an answer to your examples but here are some grammatical aspects, if they could help. 
_
Mindkettő_ is a noun, so it can take the suffixes of the declination other nouns can, as well as can be a subject, an object, etc. in a sentence. 
E.g. I can't choose, both are beautiful. -> Nem tudok választani, mindkettő nagyon szép. (subject = no suffixe) / I'll buy both! -> Megveszem mindkettő*t*! (object = -*t*) 

However, there is _mindkét_ as well (still meaning _both_) that is an adjective, so it is normally followed by a noun.
E.g. Both boys are tall. -> Mindkét fiú magas.

N.B. The usual singular is needed after the quantity is declared.


----------

